# Sound Activated Surveillance Systems



## Taroon (Jul 5, 2018)

I've been trying to shop around on Amazon-US for a video surveillance system that can connect to my phone which will get tripped by sound without luck. When not home, I wanted an option to have a device that will send me a push notification on my phone if the alarm on his two-stage controller goes off (from being too hot or too cold) so I can respond accordingly. 

Does anyone have this sort of setup? If so, which product (preferably with an Amazon link)? I've searched considerably but have only located cameras that will turn video and audio on from motion detection or ones that are sound only. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Emc (Nov 18, 2018)

I know PetCube can trigger alerts based on sound. Another option would also be something like a baby monitor with a built in temperature sensor; so it could alert to a temperature change that way. There are also some baby monitors that would have sound-activated features - probably come with hefty price tags though.

Heres a link for one of the products by PetCube; there are baby monitors galore to choose from, so you're best off doing your own research to figure out which one is best.

I use a logitech circle for my hog; but its not sound activated, I just have it so I can have a clear view of temps - and it, like any security camera, just alerts to any activity.

ETA: I found a super cheap option on Amazon by literally just searching sound activated camera haha. It says it alerts to a baby crying but hey, a screaming alarm sounds pretty similar. 

Just note that some products may have features only accessible via subscription. Usually the cheap products catch you out that way. So keep that in mind when looking for a camera!


----------



## tananana (Jan 27, 2019)

I can attest to both the sneaky subscription thing and that there are temp monitoring ones on Amazon. I just did an extensive search recently and remember seeing some temperature monitoring ones, though I can't remember off the top of my head which ones they were because I wasn't focused on that feature, it was a nice to have for me though. I settled on a Netvue home cam which I've recently discovered after my trial cloud service ended that motion detection video notifications are only available with the cloud subscription so even if I have a local SD, I only get still photos with my motion notifications now. Not the worst, but definitely lame. Read as much as you can about each camera cause there's so many small differences between each of them. But also keep in mind that even then if someone doesn't mention something in the reviews there might still be surprises.


----------

